# Relicating to Singapore on PEP



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello, 

My application for PEP was approved in April(got in principal letter and yet to collect PEP), currently residing in Canada and planning to move in a month time. I have a question, when I applied for PEP at that time I was not a Canadian national and applied based on Pakistani passport, later on I became Canadian National and on Canadian passport I can enter Singapore without visa for 30 days but on Pakistani passport I require visa.

My concern is can I go to Singapore on Canadian passport and get my PEP which was applied based on Pakistani passport or should I apply for visit visa on my other passport and than go to Singapore?

Please advise.

Best regards

Syed


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

question: did you notify MOM on your change of citizenship ? I guess not ..

My 2 cents says, come here on Your canadian passport and settle it with MOM

MOM may not be happy to see your passport / nationality change not notified to them properly

Did you apply PEP on your own ?


----------



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello

Thanks for your reply, yes I got my PEP by my own, I had a friend in Singapore he helped me. Secondly in Canada I can keep both dual nationalities. Do you think it will be an issue if I come to Singapore like this?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

it is not the dual citizenship thing .. 

the concern is how MOM will take your not declaring the Canadian Citizenship .. 

Good luck anyway ..


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

*it depends*

My concern is can I go to Singapore on Canadian passport and get my PEP which was applied based on Pakistani passport or should I apply for visit visa on my other passport and than go to Singapore?

Syed, it might be wise to write to MOM to update your new PP details so when you reach Immigration at Changi, it will be smooth process-when you enter with Canadian pp

Otherwise, if you enter with Pakistani pp then you could notify MOM bringing your Canadian pp during the EP registration process.

Either way should be fine.

Do you have an appointment with MOM Riverwalk for EP registration?


----------



## ptrlee (Apr 22, 2011)

Of course you need to update the Singapore MOM about your nationality change or the change in your passport. Even if Canada accepts dual citizenship it doesn't mean that some other country will accept the same.


----------

